# Mike Lardy and Dennis Voigt in ALASKA!!!!!



## DEDEYE (Oct 27, 2005)

Advanced/Transition Retriever Workshop
Wasilla, Alaska
July 8-11, 2010

*The Alaska Working Retriever Club Welcomes You...*​ 







The Alaska Working Retriever Club is pleased to announce that we’re hosting an advanced/late transition retriever workshop with Mike Lardy and Dennis Voigt this July in the scenic Matanuska Valley near Anchorage. Ten to twelve handler-dog teams will be guided through various sessions as we explore the principles, practices, and problems of training retrievers from late transition training through all-age competition. 

Enjoy the scenery and experience what Alaska has to offer, and learn from the best, Mike Lardy and Dennis Voigt- Definitely a retriever package of a lifetime! 

Go to http://www.totalretriever.com/ for the detailed information and application!

*And check this out! The week after the seminar handlers can enter a field trial in Fairbanks!*


----------



## akbrowndogs (Nov 25, 2008)

There are still handler and observer slots available for this event. The March 1st deadline is soon approaching. This is a great opportunity!


----------



## dnf777 (Jun 9, 2009)

What's the best way to commute to the Wasilla lodging? Rental? Shuttles?


----------



## Howard N (Jan 3, 2003)

dnf777 said:


> What's the best way to commute to the Wasilla lodging? Rental? Shuttles?


Rental will be the best way. I'm not sure what fields we'll be using for the seminar as we don't know yet what the summer growing season will be like. Water will be a good 20-25 minutes from Wasilla.


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

that is an awesome looking logo for the AWRC....anyone know if the club makes a hat with that on it and if so how I can purchase one


----------



## Howard N (Jan 3, 2003)

I can't tell you who has the club hats right now. But, they do have the logo. Don't buy a black hat as the logo kind of disappears.


----------



## DEDEYE (Oct 27, 2005)

BonMallari said:


> that is an awesome looking logo for the AWRC....anyone know if the club makes a hat with that on it and if so how I can purchase one


I have the hats, and they are brown oilskin. They are $25.00 each plus shipping... PM me if you would like me to send you one...


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

Mary,

Post a picture of the hats!

Lainee


----------



## Northern Lights Kennels (May 9, 2006)

I heard Sarah was goin to watch from her front yard....It's certainly as close as Russia


----------



## DEDEYE (Oct 27, 2005)

FOM said:


> Mary,
> 
> Post a picture of the hats!
> 
> Lainee


Here ya go...












Northern Lights Kennels said:


> I heard Sarah was goin to watch from her front yard....It's certainly as close as Russia


Think I am gonna get her to be a gunner for the seminar..


----------



## DEDEYE (Oct 27, 2005)

Last chance to sign up for this sweet event!


----------



## Grasshopper (Sep 26, 2007)

So I thought, now that would be a real adventure - then I mapquested driving directions to Wasilla - 4475.31 miles - a mere 77 hour trip - ugh!

Anybody care to charter a plane?

Kathryn


----------



## Howard N (Jan 3, 2003)

Grasshopper said:


> So I thought, now that would be a real adventure - then I mapquested driving directions to Wasilla - 4475.31 miles - a mere 77 hour trip - ugh!
> 
> Anybody care to charter a plane?
> 
> Kathryn


Yup, that would ruin a two week vacation. 6 days driving up and 6 days driving back. Two days vacation.  

But no need to charter, we are civilized enough to have scheduled jets in and out of the airport every day.


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

Mary - I want a hat, send me a PM with your address and who I make the check out to....make it 2 hats, I'm sure David wants one, too!


----------



## Grasshopper (Sep 26, 2007)

Howard N said:


> Yup, that would ruin a two week vacation. 6 days driving up and 6 days driving back. Two days vacation.
> 
> But no need to charter, we are civilized enough to have scheduled jets in and out of the airport every day.


LOL - yes, I even checked prices out at about $600 round trip without the dog fee, but that's a long day for the dog to spend in cargo.


----------



## Howard N (Jan 3, 2003)

Grasshopper said:


> LOL - yes, I even checked prices out at about $600 round trip without the dog fee, but that's a long day for the dog to spend in cargo.


Yup, Alaska Airlines goes to Regan International, but they stop in Seattle on the way. 11 hours in the jet last time I checked. One long trip for man and beast. But the last time I checked Alaska Airlines checked baggage dog fair was only $100 everywhere they flew.

To go through all that trouble you'd really want to do an Alaskan Vacation. You could go to the Lardy seminar July 8-11, see the sights in Alaska for a week and do the Fairbanks field trial the following weekend July 16-18.

Heck, if you wanted to stay longer there's an AKC hunt test the week after the Fairbanks trial and another AKC field trial the week after that.

Remember, Alaska trials are very very small so you guys come up here and get those cheap points. :twisted:


----------



## Buzz (Apr 27, 2005)

Howard N said:


> Remember, Alaska trials are very very small so you guys come up here and get those cheap points. :twisted:


Gotta get through Howard and his girls first.;-)


----------



## AmiableLabs (Jan 14, 2003)

I want a hat!

You take PayPal?


----------



## kip (Apr 13, 2004)

is dennis a pro?


----------



## AmiableLabs (Jan 14, 2003)

kip said:


> is dennis a pro?


The last I heard he was just an awesome amateur. One of the best.


----------



## MKaty Gutermuth (Aug 17, 2004)

We would love 2 hats... My e-mail address is [email protected] or you can look me up on FB


----------



## DEDEYE (Oct 27, 2005)

MKaty Gutermuth said:


> We would love 2 hats... My e-mail address is [email protected] or you can look me up on FB


Hey there... I just saw this.. Lainee got the last 2 "for sale" hats! The other 2 will be going to our celebrity seminar guests....


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

hahahahaha - they are very nice hats, made with the heavy duty duck cloth or whatever it's called! Going to wear mine for my first trial in 3 weeks, see if it will be my new lucky hat or not.....I'm a little concerned cause Mary let her yella dawgs rub the good luck in....I hope it works for black dogs!


----------



## DEDEYE (Oct 27, 2005)

FOM said:


> hahahahaha - they are very nice hats, made with the heavy duty duck cloth or whatever it's called! Going to wear mine for my first trial in 3 weeks, see if it will be my new lucky hat or not.....I'm a little concerned cause Mary let her yella dawgs rub the good luck in....I hope it works for black dogs!


Don't you worry.. Darla was accused of being black last weekend! That hat shall bring you good luck fo sho...


----------

